# walleyes??????



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

whats up with these walleyes everyone is sayin are biting good right now?

been out last 2 nights getting skunked..

Are the eyes runnin yet? or is it just starting?
Cant wait to catch an eye or 2.

Maybe we can get some expert north dakota river eye info!!!!!
thanks in advance,

jeremy


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We were out tonight on the Red and a few small eye's were taken, and of course some skippys but nothing hot yet. It's warming up, keep at it and you'll get into them eventually.

Ran into Backwater again, he took over my perch as we left...my luck he pulled 'em in right after we left. Sure is nice to be out this early in April.


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

are you fishing from shore or in a boat??

I'm sorry for all the questions i've been askin lately, if i cant fish , im miserable...lol... plus it gets real boring going out by yourself and not catching anything.. can only imagine what people are thinkin when they come to fish and im there talking to myself..

oh well, thats fishing right?

im sure ill catch one sooner or later..

later


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm fishing from shore. I've never fished the Red or surrounding rivers by boat personally, and I've lived here my whole life.

I'm not an avid river fishermen, but it's peaceful, close, and it's still fishing even though it's not my traditional method. But I'm starting to get a liking to it....heading out again tomorrow with my fiance (she outfished me last time!). The consistent warming pattern should only turn on the fishing more and more through the weekend.


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

i sure hope so,,,

i lived in nebraska for the last 3 years, and the closest place to catch a good eatin eye was close to 5 hours...
Now that im back in the north country and have a few eye holes close to my house, i feel like im knocking on the gate.. it wont feel like heaven untill i catch 1. lol..

Im always lookin for someone to go fishin with so if you ever need an extra body lemme know..

jeremy


----------

